# Favorite sport ?



## A_Skywalker (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you sport?
What is your favorite sport ?

Mine: I like to sport personaly football and sometimes basketball.
And my favorite to wach sport is tennis.
I want to play sometimes tennis but here the courts are not good.


----------



## Iliana (Jul 31, 2008)

I like to run too, and also watch men run


----------



## Hungryformoney (Aug 2, 2008)

Iliana said:
			
		

> I like to run too, and also watch men run


 :shock:  :lol:


----------



## okosh (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll watch ANY sport just so long as ther is an Aussie playing so that I can cheer for them....
And so long as I can bet on the result  :lol:


----------



## davidfitzgera (Nov 29, 2011)

I like to play Cricket, Football, Basketball, Hockey, Volleyball. But from all these my most favorite is cricket.


----------



## andernorm (Dec 21, 2011)

Various sports are there and different people had a different choice regarding the favourite sports. Playing sports is good for the health as well as for the fitness of the body. I love to play sports for the activeness of the body and for the mind. Cricket, Golf, Tennis and Badminton are some of my favourite sports.


----------



## jassmilton (Dec 22, 2011)

I like to play football... and my favorite player name is Wayne Rooney.....
he play very good football...
thanks ...........


----------



## georgedepp (Dec 22, 2011)

I love to play. My favourite sports are:
1. Tennis.
2. Football.
3. Ice Hockey.
4. Skating.


----------



## roberrtkenn (Jan 4, 2012)

Various sports are there and different people had  different choice regarding the favourite sports. Sports are good for the health as well as for the fitness of the body. I like to play sports some of my favourite sports are Cricket, Football, Tennis and Golf. These are the best and the nice sports.


----------



## haddinsteve (Jan 26, 2012)

Sports is one of the my hobby. It is one of the best activity for health fitness. These are my favorite Sports  like : Cricket , Shooting , Golf , Rugby , Shooting , tennis, soccer , basketball, football, chess , swimming .


----------



## taerg (Jan 30, 2012)

My favorite sport is football (soccer - translation for americans)


----------



## ryanbrian (Feb 9, 2012)

Various sports are there and different people have a different option in terms of favorite sports. Playing sports is good for health as well as to the adequacy of the body. I love sports for the activity of the body and mind. My favourite sport is Football.


----------



## topcornermax (Feb 14, 2012)

hockey to play and hockey to watch hands down


----------



## ever123 (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite sports is Cricket, Baseball, Basketball.


----------



## hellyander (Feb 16, 2012)

Golf, Cricket and Tennis are some of my favorite sports. These sports are with the entertainment, refresh your mood and mind. I like to play these sports again and again with my friends.


----------



## mak2aure (Feb 16, 2012)

My favorite sport is Football. I love to play football with my friends during holidays.........


----------



## bensmith5542 (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite sports are Cricket, Baseball and Swimming.


----------



## enriquekenn (Feb 18, 2012)

I love to play sports for increasing my energy and make my energy level high. Playing cricket is my favorite hobby and my favorite free time activity with getting more fun with it. Cricket is my favorite sport, and I want to be a famous and successful cricketer.


----------



## alexmyke (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite sports are Tennis, Football, Cricket, Rugby, Basketball, Volleyball, Chess and Motorcycle Racing.


----------



## neilkruz (Feb 22, 2012)

My favorite sport is tennis and i love to playing and watching that sport. World Number One Serbian tennis player Novak Djocovich is my favorite tennis player.


----------



## aaronsharapova (Feb 27, 2012)

Playing sports is best activity for good health and mostly i like to  play & Watch Cricket. It is a very nice sport to play. It is a outdoor sport which is played by the two team. In this sport 11 player must be required in ever team.It is an International and most popular sports. My Favorite Cricketer is Sachin Tendulker.


----------



## mona88 (Feb 28, 2012)

I like swimming and running.


----------



## johnsondepp (Mar 14, 2012)

Sports are really necessary to play for living healthy and fit. My favourite sport is Football and Skating. I love to do skating in every weekend. I have won lots of prizes in skating competition.


----------



## anderphillip (Mar 22, 2012)

Playing sports are good for the health as well as for the fitness of the body. I used to play sports whenever I got time. Various sports are there but Cricket, Football, Tennis and Badminton are some of my favorite sports.


----------



## rickeydepp (Mar 29, 2012)

Various activities are there and different people have a different choice with regards to preferred games. Enjoying games playing is good for health as well as to the adequacy of our body. My favourite sport is Football and Table tennis.


----------



## topcornermax (Apr 3, 2012)

Hockey!


----------



## BreadHog (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorite sport is Football. One of the amazing and most popular sports game and you have seen the carze of people while they are seating on the ground for watching the Football match.


----------



## brissbill (Apr 10, 2012)

Sports are good for the health as well as for the fitness of the body. I enjoy playing sports whenever I got time. Sports is not only for entertainment but it also good for activeness of the body. Mine favorite sports are Cricket, Football and Tennis.


----------



## racywill (Apr 13, 2012)

Sports are really very beneficial for health as they keep our body fit and active. My favorites sports are Cricket, Volleyball, Tennis, Badminton and Basketball. I used to play tennis and badminton.


----------



## johnymorgans (Apr 24, 2012)

Football is my favorite sports. I am playing football since i was a child and still now i am playing it with my friends and i enjoy it too much. It is not possible for me to live without playing sports.


----------



## rickwhite (Apr 30, 2012)

Cricket is my favorite sport. It is very nice sport. I love to play and watch this sport. There are many fans of Cricket in world. My favorite Cricket team is India.


----------



## briangriffin (May 1, 2013)

Football is my favorite sport of all.


----------



## TeaMug (May 7, 2013)

Basket ball, tennis and badminton are my favorites. I love to watch and play them. I have played tennis for a sports club few years ago.


----------



## TinyStones (May 7, 2013)

I personally prefer rugby. It is a smarter game. The sport rugby teaches you how to tackle people and situations. Playing rugby is tougher both mentally and physically. It is also an interesting and an exciting sport to watch.


----------



## AdamZapel (May 8, 2013)

Mine is swimming, I really love it..


----------



## Fleming (May 28, 2013)

I have played a number of sports such as cricket, football, tennis, and basketball but more interested in football because it is my most favorite. I am playing football permanently in my daily routine. I think it is the best sports for the fitness and body strength.


----------



## Merina (May 29, 2013)

Mine would be Football. It is really an interesting game and I always support for Manchester United.


----------



## MlindGoat (Jun 3, 2013)

Basketball is my favorite sport. I like to watch basketball match. Generally every Sunday I play basketball with my club friends.


----------



## Williams5 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cricket is one of my favorite sports and I also love to play it. My favorite player name Criss Gayle..


----------



## Duckmack (Jul 2, 2013)

I prefer cricket, I never miss to watch matches..


----------



## daryn (Jul 3, 2013)

I play american football, and I watch american football 

I also like to catch games of basketball, cricket and e-sports (if that counts as sport, lol)


----------



## hauss (Dec 4, 2013)

BreadHog said:


> My favorite sport is Football. One of the amazing and most popular sports game and you have seen the carze of people while they are seating on the ground for watching the Football match.



My favorite sport is football. I like his reason is very simple. I read Chivas shirt tattoo. So in love with football.
Perhaps the true reason strange. But like Chivas shirt this tattoo on the body, really pull the wind.
Like this tattoo, you can see this football shirt http://www.footballtshirtuk.com/Chivas-Shirt.html , his imagination.


----------



## ColeHart (Jan 16, 2014)

I am a big sports lover and i love all the sports specially football, cricket, basket ball, tennis, golf, motor racing, hockey and etc.


----------



## okosh (Jan 16, 2014)

ColeHart said:


> I am a big sports lover and i love all the sports specially football, cricket, basket ball, tennis, golf, motor racing, hockey and etc.



Ahhh Cricket.....Gotta just love how the Aussies destroyed the poms 5-0 in the ashes...


----------



## steveharris (Jan 17, 2014)

I love football, yes.. And also swimming, boxing and basketball!


----------



## Matt Drew (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## yousuucckkss (Apr 28, 2016)

Baseball without a doubt! football and basketball came as second and third


----------



## JoanWalter (May 13, 2016)

Various sports are there and different people had a different choice regarding the favorite sports. Cricket, Golf, Tennis and Badminton are some of my favorite sports.


----------



## Chris Brown (May 17, 2016)

Although I'm betting on different kind of sports, the closest to my heart are Box, MMA, Horse Races and Basketball


----------



## Romeo Glover (Mar 23, 2017)

My favourite sport is badminton! I am a very good player of it an i enjoy playing it the most.


----------



## Brandr (Mar 24, 2017)

My favorite sport is  Figure skating, Horse racing, Skiing, and online games,
like this 
I'm love skiing and  I'm like playing one of the games, it can be called a sport.


----------



## lightlord (Mar 30, 2017)

My favorite sport is basketball. I love watching it and playing it. Sometimes all I do is watch sports center and the games. The game is so excited I just love it.


----------



## hapax (Mar 10, 2018)

My favorite sport is swimming, closely followed by running.


----------



## 7even (May 30, 2018)

If it's for watching then Soccer, for playing, I quite like Badminton


----------



## Mrs. Right (Nov 28, 2018)

I am not that much into sport. I personally love to swim. I do love to visit fitness center. ☺☺


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 15, 2019)

Definitely football but i'm not a player i just love watching the game, my real sports is more on extreme sports like skateboard and downhill skates and bmx.


----------



## ristoo (Jul 12, 2019)

Footbal ofcourse, big fan of Ajax Amsterdam and Internazionale Milano!


----------



## kriss (Jul 14, 2019)

I love tennis and football


----------

